# Too Scared to Co-Sleep



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

My DH is always saying, why dont we sleep with him in our bed?

I would LOVE to except, I am too scared...

How do you successfully sleep with a 3 month old and covers on your bed?

Would love to try co-sleeping, but I am scared of SIDS...

Please inform.

TIA


----------



## Gremlichita (Oct 22, 2007)

The stats show that co-sleeping is just as safe as crib sleeping for SIDS (or suffocation). The only times cosleeping is dangerous is when the adult is drunk. Mothers have a nature "radar" of knowing where their baby is, even in their sleep. Don't worry! We do not roll over our babies! In 3 1/2 years of co-sleeping I have NEVER rolled over my baby, NEVER had a scary moment, NEVER had the blankets smuggle them!! And I don't analyze it either. Somehow it just works out.

You could practice for naptimes until you comfortable. Nap with your baby at the breast, bring the covers to your tummy area (baby's chest area).

The book "The Family Bed" is really good.


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

Agree with the PP. We tried naps first and that got me used to it. For covers, I pull them up to her waist, no higher. I dress in warm clothes so I don't freeze. The baby has the best seat in the house: snuggled up next to mommy, they stay warm all night! My DD is 4 months old, and we've been co-sleeping since about 1 month old. I've never really worried too much about covers because, as a mom, you are "in tune" to the baby. I notice I wake a lot during the night because she stirs of changes positions, or needs to nurse. However, I always get a good night's rest in spite of the frequent wakings.


----------



## Eedlewee (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm also a little scared of cosleeping. I might have to slowly break into it like Gremlichita suggested- during naps and such.
Anybody ever used one of those Arm's Reach cosleepers? I'm considering getting one. (Baby's not due til April.)


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD is 8w and we've been cosleeping since day 1. I use covers, but no comforter. I stick Ella up by my head and scooch down on the bed so I can pull them up to my neck, but they only cover her feet. I tried having the blankets around my waist, but I get cold and can't sleep. I was really paranoid the first few weeks, but after realizing my mama radar was working I'm much better.


----------



## dahlsk (May 23, 2007)

A co-sleeper is a good starting place, certainly better than a crib down the hall, but we didn't use ours too much, because we nursed side lying in bed and would always fall asleep together anyway. The main trick if you are nervous is to scrunch down so you are a little lower than your lo who is more at the top of the bed. Other good ideas are to use a sleep sack for the baby if you are in a cold climate or to also wear a warm to to sleep in (perhaps even with cutouts for your breasts for nursing, take an old long underwear shirt to cut up, etc.) so you don't have blankets up near your face. It is really nice for napping and for getting sleep early on, so don't be scared to try!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

DS (19 months) has always slept between DH and I. We just place him up near the top of the bed and DH and I sleep down a little lower. No problems with covers, rolling over the baby, etc.

We all sleep better when we're together.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I felt a lot better after reading the info on Dr Sears' website in reagards to co-sleeping.

I've had 3 kids and they have slept with both parents and blankets from birth on. There is a state of consciousness, even when you are asleep, that happens when you are sleeping with your baby. There have been many times dh has reported that in a deep sleep I've put out my arm when he was rolling over (not onto baby but apparently I thought he might and I protected him/her).


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I felt a lot better after reading the info on Dr Sears' website in reagards to co-sleeping.

I've had 3 kids and they have slept with both parents and blankets from birth on. There is a state of consciousness, even when you are asleep, that happens when you are sleeping with your baby. There have been many times dh has reported that in a deep sleep I've put out my arm when he was rolling over (not onto baby but apparently I thought he might and I protected him/her).









: I can still wake from a dead sleep to stick an arm out over the covers if they might go over DS head.


----------



## juliebird (Jan 26, 2007)

I was the same way...I have three kids and only started co-sleeping with my third (he just turned 2) and I really wish I'd done it with all of them! Plus you're really lucky that your DH is supportive!

I did a lot of reading and some of the things that I found to help me feel comfortable are from several sources like:

1. An excerpt from article by mother/baby sleep expert James J. McKenna:
For as far back as you care to go, mothers have followed the protective and convenient practice of sleeping with their infants. Even now, for the vast majority of people across the globe, "co-sleeping" and nighttime breast-feeding remain inseparable practices. Only in the past 200 years, and mostly in Western industrialized societies, have parents considered it normal and biologically appropriate for a mother and infant to sleep apart.
In the sleep laboratory at the University of California's Irvine School of Medicine, my colleagues and I observed mother-infant pairs as they slept both apart and together over three consecutive nights. Using a polygraph, we recorded the mother's and infant's heart rates, brain waves (EEGs), breathing, body temperature, and episodes of nursing. Infrared video photography simultaneously monitored their behavior.

We found that bed-sharing infants face their mothers for most of the night, and that mother and infant are highly responsive to each other's movements, wake more frequently, and spend more time in lighter stages of sleep than they do while sleeping alone. Bed-sharing infants nurse almost twice as often, and three times as long per bout, as they do when sleeping alone. But they rarely cry. Mothers who routinely sleep with their infants get at least as much sleep as mothers who sleep without them.

In addition to providing more nighttime nourishment and greater protection, sleeping with the mother supplies the infant with a steady stream of sensations of the mother's presence, including touch, smell, movement, and warmth. These stimuli can perhaps even compensate for the human infant's extreme neurological immaturity at birth.

Co-sleeping might also turn out to give some babies protection from sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS), a heartbreaking and enigmatic killer. (read more here:
http://www.naturalchild.com/james_mc...ime_story.html )

2. And there are a lot of articles on the Mother-Baby Behavioral SLeep Lab site (James McKenna's site) http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/mothering.html

On a personal note, once I brought the baby into our bed, I realized that all the negative bromides about not getting enough sleep with a baby in the house just didn't apply to us. Once we embraced co-sleeping, I felt a weight lift off of me...like I could just relax and do what felt right and natural. it was such a "duh" moment for me!
Anyway, whatever you decide, I wish you well!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Humans are mammals. Mammals are designed to sleep next to mama.

Cosleeping is the way we're designed. We're not designed to abandon our babies in sleep.

It's not tricky or dangerous. Just put the baby next to you and sleep.

-Angela


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
DS (19 months) has always slept between DH and I. We just place him up near the top of the bed and DH and I sleep down a little lower. No problems with covers, rolling over the baby, etc.

We all sleep better when we're together.

this was what we did with dd too. I would wrap her up like a burrito and put a thin baby blanket under her and when she was done... i woke... needed to roll over ( i toss and turn a lot) id slide her up between our pillows more..... the blanket under her kept her from feeling the cold mattress.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

plus SIDS is not associated w co-sleeping


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

My greatest concern is that mt husband (a very deep) sleeper will roll over on our LO.

I have him sleeping in a co-sleeping bassinet next to our bed, and I wake up in panic that he is in bed with us and I have rolled over on him...I think I am just too scared...

Plus my sis is a pediatrican and she told me that people who co-sleep do have a higher risk of SIDS (she is a very crunchy ped as she calls herself, she believes in baby wearing, mimimizing vaccs, etc).

I'll give it a try maybe during a nap...

thanks ladies.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweet Peak* 
My greatest concern is that mt husband (a very deep) sleeper will roll over on our LO.

I have him sleeping in a co-sleeping bassinet next to our bed, and I wake up in panic that he is in bed with us and I have rolled over on him...I think I am just too scared...

Plus my sis is a pediatrican and she told me that people who co-sleep do have a higher risk of SIDS (she is a very crunchy ped as she calls herself, she believes in baby wearing, mimimizing vaccs, etc).

I'll give it a try maybe during a nap...

thanks ladies.


If your husband is a deep sleeper, just put baby between you and the edge. Easy peasy









And ask your sis for stats.... And research cosleeping and James McKenna. His research showed that cosleeping could help prevent SIDS.

-Angela


----------



## Gabe'sMummy (Dec 4, 2008)

Once when I was very very tired (DS had been getting me up every 1/2 hour of the night for 2 weeks and DP works nights so no help) I woke up and found my leg was leaning on DS leg. I was petrified, but looking back it's one of those things I'm not even sure happened - could have been a dream - that probably doesn't make sense but we've all had those dreams when you wake thinking you have rolled on LO.

What I do (it's me and DS in a double) is put DS on one side and me on the other, I sleep wrapped up in the duvet anyway and DS sleeps in a Grobag (brilliant invention).


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Humans are mammals. Mammals are designed to sleep next to mama.

Cosleeping is the way we're designed. We're not designed to abandon our babies in sleep.

It's not tricky or dangerous. Just put the baby next to you and sleep.

-Angela

this.

sometimes i actually think all the emphasis on "safe cosleeping" makes parents too afraid to do it, thinking it must be _really_ hard to do it "right."

it's really not. the only safety stuff you need to be aware of, your commonsense and instincts will tell you. as far as covers, for a young baby, your instincts will tell you to keep the covers lower down on them, like about waist level or so. for an older baby/toddler like mine, heck, i pull the covers up to her ears if i want. she pulls them down if she wants them down.

keep them away from any headboards that gap (our bed has no headboard).
put the bed on the floor or use a rail to keep them from falling off (not that falling off is going to hurt them, but it will scare the pants off you!).

and obviously, if you feel like you are too sedated, for whatever reason (drunk, been up for 3 straight days, taking sleeping pills), then don't co-sleep that night, or put the baby on your DH's side and let him "referee" the nursing sessions. or use a co-sleeper.

that's pretty much it, and it's all stuff i'm sure you would do automatically if your baby came into your bed.

ETA: as for the deep sleeper thing, that is a legitimate concern. it's easily fixable by doing what alegna suggests. and FWIW, my DH and i are pretty deep sleepers, and neither of us has ever rolled on DD. well, one time he almost did because he didn't know she was there. i brought her into the bed when she cried, and he never woke up. but she cried out as soon as he started to press on her; it woke us both immediately. that was the only time any thing like that has happened.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

We have an arm's reach co-sleeper that she starts out in and then ends up in our bed for the rest of the night. She doesn't like to lie flat, something about her diaper butt making her head be downhill I suspect, so I prop her head up on my arm and curl into her. No way Dad can roll over her b/c she's tucked between my outstretched arm and my knees. If we're like this, the covers come up to my chest, about her chest height as well. Sometimes I put her head up on my pillow right next to my face, so covers never get near it and I can feel her breath on my face. I honestly never worried about the covers though b/c I just *know* what is up with her and would wake up and move the covers intuitively if they were getting too close to her face.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

have you ever slept in bed with a cat?
did you roll over on the cat?

No of course not. take a breath. If you are concerned about your hubby you can place baby on other side or even in the middle between you just wrap one arm around baby.

when i first started co-sleeping i had one arm around baby like that for a long time so every time DH rolled over or moved i could quickly and easily do a quick sweep with my hand to make sure none of baby was under him.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I was terrified to co-sleep with this one but decided it was best and jumped in. It's really been the best thing I've done and I can't imagine having her anywhere but next to me in bed. We opted to side-car a crib to our bed and it's been wonderful, she has her little space but can roll into bed or I can slide her in next to me when I want to or need to and slide her back when I need my space. Plus I don't have to worry about my deep sleeping DH or that she'll roll off the bed. I've never had a problem with covers either, DH has his own, I have mine and DD is dressed appropriately with a small cover or not if she doesn't need it.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
IThere is a state of consciousness, even when you are asleep, that happens when you are sleeping with your baby. T*here have been many times dh has reported that in a deep sleep I've put out my arm when he was rolling over (not onto baby but apparently I thought he might and I protected him/her).*

Exactly! I have done the arm thing many nights, unknowingly. I have actually woken up to DH saying "I'm NOT going to roll on her!" And I was so confused. I explained that I don't consciously think he is going to crush DD, but I guess it is some sort of mama night reflex. He understands now.

We have co slept with DD from day one. Now we have a side-carred crib to give us all a little more space and I don't have to worry about DD near the edge of the bed. I move her from one side of me to the other when we switch sides to nurse. We sleep with covers up to her waist and she snuggle in to me. Even though she wakes to nurse and I am very aware of her at night, I wake up feeling very rested.


----------



## LauraN (May 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweet Peak* 
Plus my sis is a pediatrican and she told me that people who co-sleep do have a higher risk of SIDS (she is a very crunchy ped as she calls herself, she believes in baby wearing, mimimizing vaccs, etc).

You and she ought to look a little deeper into the research--she sounds like the type of pediatrician who would be open to the truth rather than the "information" put out by the medical establishment.

In 2002, just after DS was born, Mothering Magazine did a review of all the co-sleeping research out there and concluded that when stats show that co-sleeping is dangerous, it's because they rely heavily on infant death statistics that don't account for parental risks like drug use, smoking, alcohol use, etc. On the other hand, studies done with co-sleeping parents who do not do those things and are conscious of safety issues actually show virtually no SIDS.

When you actually cosleep, you realize why that is--your infant's breathing is regulated by your own, you are aware of any irregularities in his/her breathing and wake immediately, you are protective of the baby even in sleep. I can't tell you how many times I've woken from a dead sleep to put my hand on DH because I thought he was rolling over the baby. Except he can't because I sleep with my arm stretched out over the baby's head, and he'd have to roll over my hand first.

A couple of times--now that he's walking--the baby has woken up and crawled to the side of the bed. He knows how to get down off the bed, so he won't get hurt. But even if he hasn't touched me or made a sound, I always wake up before he gets off the bed.

You're just in tune with your baby. When you cosleep, you'll see what we all mean by that.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I
There have been many times dh has reported that in a deep sleep I've put out my arm when he was rolling over (not onto baby but apparently I thought he might and I protected him/her).

When DS was little I always stopped DP from rolling on him, not that it happened much, before she even touched him. I would sleep with him on the outside and I usually kept my arm around him. Now at almost 20 months, wow, he is able to tell you if you get too close for his comfort. We have always used blankets, yeah I know, but we didn't have a choice with our current house temp. We NEVER had any issues. Because the house is usually at 58 degrees and I know that our bedroom is colder. I felt better having him in bed with us.


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Just want to add that McKenna notes that it is actually safest to sleep with your babe right next to you, in the nursing position, rather than trying to put the babe elsewhere in the bed (such as slightly above you, as a pp suggested). This is because in this position you will naturally curl your body around your babe, protecting her from everything, and you will also be most aware yourself of where she is. Putting her elsewhere negates all of that, and isn't nearly as safe. I only learned this recently (although I've always slept with my babe right at my breast), and it made tons of sense.

Good luck!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Plus my sis is a pediatrican and she told me that people who co-sleep do have a higher risk of SIDS
I've read a lot about it, and I'd have to say that she's incorrect.


----------



## keilonwy (Dec 4, 2007)

I was really nervous, because I'm a pretty sound sleeper, but my son was so totally unhappy in his Amby next to our bed that I moved him into bed with us. To make myself feel better, though, I put him into the Safe and Sound Cuddle Snuggler that came with the Amby, so I couldn't roll on him if I tried. He also sleeps up by my head, and the covers only come up to my hips - I have my husband snuggle behind me and my son snuggled in front of me, so I stay nice and toasty. However, this solution might only work for us because I'm not exclusively nursing yet (DS was born at 28 weeks and came home 2 weeks ago, so he's still not quite ready to be all breastfed because it's lots of work and he needs that energy to grow! It means Momma pumps her life away.). I also have the added psychological safety net of an apnea monitor that would go off should he stop breathing.

I also read an article at one point that said the same sense that keeps us from rolling off of the bed entirely keeps us from rolling on our babies - I worried that I didn't have that "intrinsic Mom sense" that other people described, especially after spending 2 months in a NICU, but I guess I do.

Also, as an evolutionary biologist, I'll come in with my big scientific background and say that scientifically we are supposed to share sleep with our infants. Research shows it, cross-cultural observation shows it, and babies who grow so big and healthy show it! It's all the sensationalism of SIDS that makes us so scared. The statistic on chance of SIDS for a baby sleeping on their back that I've heard is .00056, taking only back-sleeping into account and not smoking, etc.

OK, my reply is absurdly long, and I'm sorry for that - basically, I felt better when I just did it and after a few nights realized that my Mommy sense works. I still feel a little nervous (we're only on night five or so of sharing a bed and not just a room), but it gets better every time I wake up next to him - or, when my husband is watching him and I take a nap, when I wake up and briefly panic because the baby's missing.

I hope any of this helped - I'm going to go try to sell it to a publisher as my first novel now


----------



## gromero (Apr 14, 2008)

nak.....

If you don't want to put the baby between you and dh, try the family sleeper......http://familysleeper.com/

I have co slept with all of my babies, but got this one for when I had ds a year ago. We 'downgraded' from a cal. king to a queen, and dh works at night, so I felt better having something protecting him from the side of the bed besides pillows. Really great for when your boobs leak at night...much better then towels, lol.


----------



## AGierald (Sep 5, 2007)

before I had my son, i was SO afraid I couldnt cosleep because my dh and I are overweight and dh has sleep apnea... well, that little boy has never NOT slept overnight in our bed, lol. We don't even own a crib, lol. One time, he had his face covered by the blankets, and he didnt even notice. I woke up to dh yelling at me and telling me we needed to get him a crib, but its never happened again. (He did fall off the bed about 2 months ago, he wasnt hurt but cried bloody murder and so did i!)

As a newborn, I slept with him in my arm... made it physically impossible to roll on him, and dh would roll onmy arm before rolling on him, which hes nevr done, so it worked just fine. Now, i dont even know what itwould be like to sleep at night without him there.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebird* 
On a personal note, once I brought the baby into our bed, I realized that all the negative bromides about not getting enough sleep with a baby in the house just didn't apply to us.

Yes! It's strange...DD co-slept since day 1. When she was brand new I had her sleep on my chest, with my arms around her diaper (with sheet wrapped securely aoround my arms)...it was such a wonderful time, all night long smelling her sweet baby head. I dressed super warm so I wouldn't freeze, too! I think co-sleeping would actually reduce SIDS risk -- baby hears mama's heartbeat and syncs with breathing patterns.

When her weight started giving me plugged ducts, around three months or so, I transferred her to the crook of my arm with a seperate blanket over my shoulders and the sheet around my waist/her feet. When she started to crawl we sidecarred the crib and now she rolls around like a roly poly, sometimes wanting to be snuggled, sometimes wanting space...but always right there with mama.

After reading all the baby books about endless nights and crying, I kept waiting for it to happen...but it never did. Aside from nursing, she's slept all night since birth. Now she'll sleep from nine to six-thirty without even waking up. You'll be hyper-aware of your baby, even in deep sleep! She stirs a foot and a half away from me now and I still wake up in an instant.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
have you ever slept in bed with a cat?
did you roll over on the cat?

I've always woken at the slightest baby stir...

but have definitely been known to steamroll a pit bull or too. haha!
they know they're much safer on the couch.








:


----------



## daniturtle (May 17, 2008)

I was scared too. The first night we tried it I was a wreck. But since then I've been fine with it. My husband was also the one who was more pro co-sleeping initially. Something I read on here somewhere was nice from an intuitive standpoint (I'd read the research too, helped me intellectually but not emotionally, you know?)-- a LLL leader said to a mom, you don't roll off the side of the bed, right? Because you know in your sleep where that is. You'll know where your baby is too.

I don't strictly follow the guidelines -- Thalia sleeps in between her dad and me. But I don't buy the whole only breastfeeding moms have the right instincts thing either! My husband is very bonded with Thalia (9 weeks old) and often wakes up to her fussing sooner than I do (I am the deeper sleeping one of the two of us). We use blankets and sheets but they aren't around her since she's high up on the mattress. She sleeps in a swaddled sleep sack. There is quite a bit of empty space around her though!!


----------



## daniturtle (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

Quote:
Plus my sis is a pediatrican and she told me that people who co-sleep do have a higher risk of SIDS


> I've read a lot about it, and I'd have to say that she's incorrect.



Also, wasn't there just a study from Britain that just found that there was NO higher risk of SIDS with co-sleeping? Maybe showing that to your sister would help. I'll try to find a reference, if you haven't already found it.


----------



## daniturtle (May 17, 2008)

Here's a link to an article ABOUT the British study, the best I can do for now,

http://tiny.cc/h54U4


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Honestly, I was scared not to cosleep. I was terrified of SIDS since my boss had just lost his grandson a few months before my daughter was born,and everything I had read said that was much more likely for a baby that slept alone. I loved being able to always know she was okay without even opening my eyes. I could feel her warm body and hear her breathing right next to me. I slept so much better. Besides, I woke up with every little wiggle. When she was swaddled in the bassinet the first couple of nights, I worried about her getting loose and suffocating in the blanket. But right next to me, I could keep her safe. My daughter was also a heavy spit upper. Sometimes at night she would nurse and then we would both fall asleep and then a little while later she would puke all over herself. I knew instantly when she was next to me and could sit her up and clean her up and make sure she was okay. Once I tried it, cosleeping just seemed so much safer than any other way of sleeping. And besides, it's so sweet and cuddly.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

We cosleep using a crib side carred to our bed- this is how we did it http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm

my dh has sleep apnea so it's not ideal for a small baby to sleep beside him, so we sidecarred the crib, baby is still right beside me, yet not in the line of fire from his daddy or his daddy's CPAP hose and the sidecar adds more space for us. As for covers I wrap them around me kinda like a sleeping bag- I have photos on my page that show what I mean.
I did not cosleep full time with my first ds when he was a baby, but have with my last two- what a serious difference it makes- I wish I would have from the beginning with my first too!
good luck to you


----------



## HappyMommaBear (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eedlewee* 
I'm also a little scared of cosleeping. I might have to slowly break into it like Gremlichita suggested- during naps and such.
Anybody ever used one of those Arm's Reach cosleepers? I'm considering getting one. (Baby's not due til April.)


We have the mini Arm's Reach co sleeper, and we love it.
DS does sleep in bed with us a lot, but the co sleeper is a good way to add extra space to your bed surface. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
plus SIDS is not associated w co-sleeping











As for blankets..when ds1 was born dh and I just got our own. We don't share and we were actually thinking the other day we wonder if we ever will again. We like it better.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't be afraid, mama. You were made to nurture your baby at night. That's what mammals _do_. Sticking the babe in another room or even on a separate platform, away from the warmth of your body and the comfort of your breast, is highly unnatural. It might work for some families, but it's not the way our bodies were designed to work--and the research supports this, happily enough.

Sleeping next to mama is safest and healthiest for both you and your baby.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

The danger from a baby being in a parents bed comes in when the baby accidently ends up sleeping there....when parents choose a crib but bring the baby in to nurse or whatever and fall asleep that way, because usually by the time they fall asleep (when mom doesn't want to cosleep) mom is so exhausted she falls into too deep a sleep to be aware of baby. Parents who smoke, drink or are on medication should not co-sleep as well because these things cause artificial sleep cycles.
I have also heard that formula-fed babies should not co-sleep because the mother-infant bond isn't as strong so mom might be less aware, I'm not so sure I buy that one though....i've seen plenty of bottle-fed kids well-attached to their mom.

When a mom intends to co-sleep and takes all necessary precautions for safety, make sure baby has his own bed in case mom's sick or way overly tired, or if anybody in bed has been drinking or on medication, then mom is very aware of the baby and SIDS is way less likely because as soon as anything is off with the baby, mom will wake up. Believe me, it's happened to me plenty of times (Not SIDS or a baby not breathing) But when DS was too tiny to do anything about it, if the blanket got up too high I'd wake up, or if he rolled into a funny spot like up at the top of the bed, or against the wall when we had the bed against the wall, I'd wake up and move him.


----------

